# Case 330 turbo till



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Worked hay ground today for first time ever with a turbo till best soil prep tool I have ever used


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking equipment. Care to test it here? You could see how longitude and latitude affect performance.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How much power does your tractor need to pull that?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is very effective on bean stubble. And will destroy corn stalks we love it works best around 10mph


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Teslan said:


> How much power does your tractor need to pull that?


 every bit of 10hp per foot we have a 25' and 9130 case ih prolly pumpn 275 hp. Its a load


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I figured it would take a large tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brandenburg, if you have a chance I would like to see more pics of your turbo till.....I have heard nothing but good things from those that use the turbo till.

Regards, Mike


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Vol said:


> Brandenburg, if you have a chance I would like to see more pics of your turbo till.....I have heard nothing but good things from those that use the turbo till.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I will work on that we traded in a 30' disc and never want that disc back. Does everything a disc does plus more


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

They are the rage here, every row crop farmer of any size has one and it is the only tillage tool a lot of them are using except for an inline ripper in the fall. I just can't justify $50 grand for one on my farm size.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would like one also, but we don't rotate out of hay ground enough to make use of it. That and also don't have a tractor powerful enough for one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Technically Great Plains makes the Turbo Till which uses the turbo till blade but the gangs are mounted straight across the machine. They are all the rage around here, even the guys that don't no-till use em to make stalks easier to run thru the next tillage pass or to dry up already worked ground.

I agree about the 50k price tag though. We bought coulter assembly's that you bolt on your chisel plow in place of your points. Works rather well for considerably less than 50K but I didn't build our 25' chisel plow to handle the vibrations that running at 10mph creates. Never had any welds crack but play hell keeping u bolts and the pivot bolts in the shank assembly's tight.

Get very little if any leveling effect from running the chisel plow with the counters, so replaced it this winter with a 30' Phoenix til-lite. Front runs a slightly angled gang like your Case does but it has like very heavy duty mudflaps mounted behind the gangs to keep from throwing dirt too far out then in the back instead of another gang it uses a Phoenix harrow to level and bring the dirt back in.

http://www.fastline.com/v100/Phoenix-TILL-LITE-XL-JD-EQUIPMENT-INC-LANCASTER-OH-equipment-detail-00ebe240-d231-4a6e-be34-e7938aacd1af.aspx


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We notill over 1000 acres of beans every year into standing corn stalks and when it comes time to work the the stubble down these new hybrids of corn are tough and residue doesn't break down and we can't get a field cultivator through it so we run the 330 on stubble in the fall and what u see in the pic is the results and looks just as good with our cultivator. Residue management is important ahead of corn because it can tie a lot of nitrogen up feeding microbes trying to break down the residue.

And now great plains is going on angles with theit blades to get the destruction action case does. It depends on the application for which vertical tillage tool you need.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's the Turbo TIll Max that has the option of running the gangs at 0-5 degrees, which of course is even more $$$ than a standard turbo till.

All the experts whether in person at a conference or in articles claim the best route is not to do any vertical tillage, of course I'm also making $300/ton hay wrong according to most experts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not the brand we bought for our chisel plow, but very similar, http://www.wil-rich....t/Overview.aspx


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

Did you go straight into burnt down hay with that or did you plow first?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We like to spray hayfields in the fall with 2-4d and roundup that will be planted to corn the next year. Last spring I did spray some the first of April and had no problems no-tilling them to corn, nice stand with good yields.


----------



## jblydorp (Dec 17, 2012)

so you can make the field look like it does in that picture just by spraying it and then turbo-tilling it? That is very impressive! How many passes over the field?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

So, why not just shred the residue and plant your beans into that?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

jblydorp said:


> so you can make the field look like it does in that picture just by spraying it and then turbo-tilling it? That is very impressive! How many passes over the field?


yes we ran it last fall since we notilled beans into corn stalks we were having issues with residue going through our cultivator in the spring, that is one pass this spring you can't even see the old corn stalk residue. we r putting the cutivator away this spring and using it as a finish tool. You can't beat a perfect seed bed ahead of corn. Does a great job of chopping up clods that a disc and cultivator can't do.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> So, why not just shred the residue and plant your beans into that?


because when you cut loose corn residue here in the flat prarie you can say goodbye to it due to the wind. We r trying it to some extent its important to leaclve some stalks standing with this machine to stop the blowing. Its very capable of making stalks look like you chopped them and disced them in one pass. Its preference there is lots to expirement with yet. It is great for corn on corn. Run the turbo then your chisle and bam the blackest chisled dirt you have ever seen.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotcha. What keeps the wind from blowing your topsoil away if there is no residue left on the surface?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

It does blow the people the chisle ground to death and especially beam stubble. Why we like no till and only till like this ahead of the planter. One guy thought it would be good to molboard plow last year... had dirt drifting into our ditch.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> It does blow the people the chisle ground to death and especially beam stubble. Why we like no till and only till like this ahead of the planter. One guy thought it would be good to molboard plow last year... had dirt drifting into our ditch.


We never did fall tillage for the reasons in your post. Neighbors behind us always do, some winters the drifts are half n half, half snow and half blowing dirt.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used our Till Lite for a bit before the rain came in, gonna like it. The front disc gangs can be raised or lowered independently of the rest of the machine. With the Phoenix Harrow on the back I can see in lighter ground the front disc gangs could be raised completely up so they don' t even engage the soil but the harrows on the rear will still do a sufficient job.


----------

